# Help me choose



## treva84 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello fellow readers;

I need some feedback - I'm going to be purchasing 3 stocks on the TSX. I follow a dividend growth strategy. Currently I own SU, ACO.X, ENB, FTS, T, CWB, HCG, RY, CNR, STN. I'm looking to add to my financials (but not RY as then I recently did that, it's overweight relative to CWB / HCG) and move into other sectors. 

After gathering some aristocratic dividend growth stocks and then using a free trial to further evaluate in FAST Graphs, I made a short list of stocks that I think I'd want to buy. You'll note most of these stocks are trading at a discount - I selected for undervalued stocks specifically. If the current PE is at or above historical PE I excluded it from my analysis. I've also selected for a yield of 2% or higher. 

I'm essentially looking to buy 2 of group A (WJA, FTT, RBA, PJC.A, CJR.B) and one of group B (CWB, HCG).









Basically, based on everything (current valuation, dividend growth, pay out ratio) the two I've decided on are:

- WJA - very attractive valuation, good dividend growth, low pay out ratio. Shorter dividend history, however. 
- CWB - very attractive valuation, good dividend growth, business more diversified than HCG, long history of raising dividends, sustainable pay out ratio. Seems to move with O&G (like most of my portfolio currently)

For the third, I can't decide between CJR.B and FTT, although I'm leaning more towards FTT. 
- CJR.B - very attractive valuation but high pay out ratio and current yield makes me nervous
- FTT - not as an attractive valuation, moves with commodities (i.e O&G), much more favourable pay out ratio 

What do you guys think? What would you buy?

Edit - Ugh I can't seem to insert my picture into the thread - the forum will only let me link it!


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

treva84 said:


> What do you guys think? What would you buy?


No comment on your list as I don't know them.

What I did buy minutes ago is another 800 MX to hold 3800 at around 10% of portfolio. Current yield is 4.5%, share price down over half the last year, recently completed on budget and under time line the moves of two plants from Chile to USA, all plants caught up on maintenance last year, currently suffering under low pricing, much related to oil. Might well go lower, such is the nature of equity investing. 

The dividend was started about a decade ago and has grown nicely.

I have been shareholder about 15 years. Nice simple one line of business company with largest market share in the methanol sphere. Never done an equity issue in my 15 year involvement. In fact the share count has dropped in half over the time frame.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

From your list

I have own WJA and FTT as a trade,for buy and hold you will be ok

So many deals out there now ,getting better

All things move on trucks ,so for what you need,great investment going forward

I have only purchased BMO monday,sitting on 100k plus cash for wait and see going forward,will also sell BMO soon ,only 1000 shares I purchase as a trade

good luck


----------

